# SV Brisket Point



## Nefarious (Dec 27, 2021)

Well, my wife went on a ski trip and brought home a dose of covid.  So, I went to the freezer and found this piece of meat, I defrosted it in the refrigerator starting yesterday.  I was looking at a 

 Bearcarver
 post SV 50 Hrs and thought I would try that on this meat.  I have questions because I cannot guarantee that it is actually a chuck roast.  The label was a piece of blue painters tape all crumbled up, so I am really uncertain.








Someone here probably knows better then me.

Anyway, I want to try to cook this with the 50 Hr sous vide technique from Bearcaver if it is what I think it is, otherwise some other suggestion would be useful. 

And, we do not have Onion soup.  The wife is very sensitive to sodium so we just don't have it.  Can I however replace it with a SPOG rub and get close to the same results.

Or should I just toss the mystery meat.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sandyut (Dec 27, 2021)

That looks alot like a brisket to me…not so much like a chucky


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 27, 2021)

It looks along the lines of a brisket.
Which you can cook like a chuck roast.
My opinion on the Sous vide for cuts like chuck and brisket is I have found that I prefer the texture using a higher temp cook for shorter periods of time.
1 like to run the Sous vide around 180°f and cook for 10-12 hours max 15 hours or so.
Yes SPOG will work just fine.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 27, 2021)

sandyut said:


> That looks alot like a brisket to me…not so much like a chucky


I thought something similar but I don't remember buying a brisket within the past few years.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 27, 2021)

Not like any chuck I have seen.  You might want to consider Bear's pulled chuck for this if still want to SV.






						Pulled Beef From SV Chuckies
					

Pulled Beef From SV Chuckies  So I have already made a few Chuckies that ended up like Fine Medium Rare Steaks, so I decided to see what kind of Pulled Beef I could make too. I got two Nice 3 pound Chuck Roasts, Prepped them with Worcestershire Sauce Powder, CBP, Onion Powder & Garlic Powder...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## DougE (Dec 27, 2021)

I'm with the others who said it looks more like brisket than chuck. I have never seen a chuck that looks like the pic you posted. As far as how to treat it, I haven't jumped on the SV train yet, so no help there.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 27, 2021)

OK, I will accept it is a Brisket, not sure where it came from.

I have a lot of time on my hands, I will look up sous vide brisket.  I can't grill it as we have a coupe of inches of new snow and I don't feel up clearing it all to get at the grill so I fry it or broil it to get a better surface.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 27, 2021)

That’s a whole brisket point, guessing.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 27, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> That’s a whole brisket point, guessing.


Yep, the smaller question is where did I get it, and the larger question is how do I cook it?


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 27, 2021)

The recipes are all for the flat, does the point cook differently?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 27, 2021)

I’d go 147* for 36 hours. For a more traditional texture, or do like Bear did at 165* for 30hrs for pull meat.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 27, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> I’d go 147* for 36 hours. For a more traditional texture, or do like Bear did at 165* for 30hrs for pull meat.


I thought Bear did 132* for 50 hrs? or are you suggesting a different post?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 27, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Fresh out of the SV, after 30 hours @ 165°:





Nefarious said:


> I thought Bear did 132* for 50 hrs? or are you suggesting a different post?


This is from the link you posted from Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2021)

Nefarious said:


> I thought Bear did 132* for 50 hrs? or are you suggesting a different post?



Whatever it is, if there's even the slightest chance of it being tough, I would go with 48 hours. 
And if I want to slice it, I'd use a temp of 132°.
 If I want to have "Pulled Beef", I'd use the temp of 165°.

Bear


----------

